# Bears on Cedar Mtn/ Panguitch Lake



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Anybody hunted bears on Panguitch lake unit? I just put in my bear app and may have the points to draw the summer baiting tag. I have hunted on the Panguitch lake unit some, but have not seen any bears. I know of a guy who killed one some years ago near Parowan canyon. I put in for the tag because I live close and it's the only unit I can scout at all and keep a bait full. I would love to hear or see any bear success on the unit. 

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If I were hunting that unit I would be talking to the Robb's from Paragonah. 
http://www.redcreekoutfitters.net/about.php


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I know a got a buddy that hunts the Panguitch unit a lot (he actually used to post on here quite a bit) that knows where some good ones are. I'd have you PM him and get some info, but I think he is looking at cashing in his bear points and going after them this year so he probably wouldn't be real keen on sharing info. They are definitely out there though. Utah's bear population is on an upward trend. Do a bunch of research on baiting and what features to look for in a good bait site and if you play all your cards right there's a good chance you can make it happen. Good luck! My wife should draw the Manti-North summer tag this year and we are going to try our hand at baiting. I am beside myself with excitement!

Oh, and not to be the forum police or anything but this thread would be more suited for the "other kinds of animals" forum. The mods will probably move it there when they see this thread. Just letting you know.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 6 points and will be putting in for this unit as well, we got video on a trail cam of a cool light colored bear last year.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Finally drew this tag this year. I have spent a fair amount time on Panguitch lake looking for deer and elk, but have yet to run into a bear. I hear the bear population is growing on the unit. This is my first time hunting or baiting bears. Any tips on baiting or finding bears on Panguitch lake would be appreciated. I heard some guys have killed some great bears on the Zion side as well. Thanks fellas.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

go to Redcreek Res and go across the dam, there is a trail from there that goes to the top of the ridge. In between halfway and the top there's been a couple hanging out the last couple years. I have a friend that has trail cam pics of em.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks 2blade, I have not hunted the North end at all, I will check that area out after the snow melts.


----------

